

3 Reasons Starting Is the Most Important Thing - aurooba
http://phoenixd.co/3-reasons-starting-important-thing/

======
aurooba
Some Monday motivation if you haven't started something you've been wanting to
for fear of failure or wanting it to be perfect the first time. ;)

